# Any interested in beta-testing a Reformed news site?



## speric (Mar 4, 2009)

As part of my work with Sensus Divinitatis Publishing, I am creating a Reformed theology/philosophy/culture news site, akin to Reddit or Hacker News:

news.sensusdivinitatis.com (beta) - Reformed theology, philosophy, evangelism, and church planting news

If anyone is interested in beta-testing this site, let me know and PM me your email address, and I will send you an invitation with a signup code.


----------



## Scynne (Mar 4, 2009)

I would be honoured!


----------



## Zenas (Mar 4, 2009)

How does one beta test a site?


----------



## speric (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Scynne...I'd be glad to have you. PM me your email address and I'll send an invite.

Zenas, beta-testing in this case would mean simply using the site and notifying me of any bugs you encounter or any suggestions you may have.


----------



## speric (Mar 9, 2009)

Still looking for contributors and users. PM me for an invite!


----------



## speric (Mar 13, 2009)

Our RSS feed is Sensus Divinitatis News

You can subscribe to the feed to see what kind of stories we're linking to, to get your feet wet.


----------



## Duncan (Mar 13, 2009)

I would be more than happy to help, since I've already read quite a bit.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll help if I have time.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 13, 2009)

The RSS feed works well now, btw.


----------



## speric (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm glad the RSS feed is working; it's like the lifeblood of the site!

If you need an invite, send me a PM. 

Otherwise, the best way to help is to sign in and start submitting links and upvoting stories you like.

Cheers and God bless.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been upvoting--I promise!


----------



## PastorTim (Mar 16, 2009)

I can help with that. Send me invite


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the Invite


----------



## speric (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's help so far. 27 users and counting.


----------



## speric (Mar 24, 2009)

Signups are now open to the public, no invitation needed. Thanks to all who have been reading and using the site so far.


----------



## speric (Jun 2, 2009)

Is anyone here using the site with any regularity? Do you have any critiques or suggestions for improvements?


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks- link to excellent primer on the serious error of "federal vision."


----------



## speric (Jun 2, 2009)

I was thinking of moving away from a user-submitted site and going to a simple blog aggregation site, grabbing new posts from popular blogs.


----------



## DAVIDMC (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,

Do you still want more testers ? I would beinterested.

Dave


----------



## speric (Jun 5, 2009)

DAVIDMC, sure! At this point I think I can safely call my testers "users".

Sign up at SD News (beta)

I would encourage you to subscribe to the RSS feed, submit new stories, vote or comment on existing stories, and invite friends.

Any problems you run into, or suggestions you have, let me know.


----------



## DAVIDMC (Jun 28, 2009)

I signed up thanks


----------



## speric (Jul 2, 2009)

For those of you using/visiting the site, what's been your experience so far? What do you like or not like about it? How can I improve it?


----------



## speric (Jul 14, 2009)

I have added some new profile-editing features to SD News. If you are a member, log in and go to:

Sensus Divinitatis News

More options are coming soon. Thanks to all who are using the site.


----------



## speric (Jul 14, 2009)

For example:

Sensus Divinitatis News - User profile: speric


----------

